# Trick training pictures!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great work! Would love to teach my horses that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

beautiful horse! i wish my horse could do that!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pictures and beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely photos


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

are you the one that made that beautiful video on youtube? It's a called "A letter from your horse". If so, you are very talented!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing job! And your horse is downright gorgeous!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice. I love your videos on YT!


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Wowww  Thank you so much for your lovely comments!! I'm so glad you liked the pictures and I really appreciate the lovely feedback from you all 



RandysWifey said:


> are you the one that made that beautiful video on youtube? It's a called "A letter from your horse". If so, you are very talented!


 Yes, I am, thank you so much, woww  Means so much to me!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is absolutely lovely! I adore the pictures <3


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I was wondering about the YouTube video also, great video!! You are very talented 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Awww, thank youuu!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LOVE it. Beautiful youtube videos also.


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

New_image said:


> LOVE it. Beautiful youtube videos also.


Thank you so much


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Such beautiful pictures and neat tricks...editing to say I just watched the video now too..DANG. you are talented  So so neat.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

WoW. You are truly talented! I have watched your videos on Youtube before!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

You don't have instructions do you?


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much, this means so much to me & my horse :')



EmilyJoy said:


> You don't have instructions do you?


I can give some advice to get started if you want


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sure others, like myself, would love it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Si si!


----------

